# Panasonic Battery Gives Ford's Energi Electric Hybrid Edge Over Competitors



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

News Bot said:


> 7.6-kilowatt-hour capacity battery, half the size of Volt's, gives the C-Max Energi an EV-mode range of up to 20 miles.
> 
> More...


The 20 mile range is a deal breaker for me. I really could care less about MPGe specifications. If I have to fire up the Muslim feeder in my daily commute the thing is worthless in my world.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I think the one thing the EV world can learn from Apple is a-la-carte sizing/pricing. It wouldn't be that difficult to offer batteries for a 10, 20, 50, 100 mile range.

10 miles is enough for most errands and if your range is more than you'll use all the time you've overpaid and will never save money. Everyone's different, there's no need for one size fits all.


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I think the one thing the EV world can learn from Apple is a-la-carte sizing/pricing. It wouldn't be that difficult to offer batteries for a 10, 20, 50, 100 mile range.
> 
> 10 miles is enough for most errands and if your range is more than you'll use all the time you've overpaid and will never save money. Everyone's different, there's no need for one size fits all.


THANK YOU!!! I really don't get why they think it's acceptable to give and electric Hybrid 20 miles worth of range!! We Almost bought a new Ford electric van in England, but it will only do 60 miles, which is usually done before mid day, there's no wonder electric cars aren't selling, coz that's just pathetic...


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I think the one thing the EV world can learn from Apple is a-la-carte sizing/pricing. It wouldn't be that difficult to offer batteries for a 10, 20, 50, 100 mile range.
> 
> 10 miles is enough for most errands and if your range is more than you'll use all the time you've overpaid and will never save money. Everyone's different, there's no need for one size fits all.


What battery do you propose to use that is both inexpensive and has the high discharge rate to make a 10 mile range pack logical ? 

A 10 mile range only needs 4KWH, which could be done with 70 A123 20AH pouch cells. But with a peak 20C discharge rating, that is only 84KW peak power which is pretty anemic for most vehicles.

Perhaps allowing easy paralleling of such 4KWH 85LB packs would make sense. Let people buy and install as many as they need. Even to the point of refueling stations where you can swap out or rent many packs for longer trips.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

A small car would run fine on 40AH calbs for a 15 mile e-range. 60s, 70s, 100AH cells are other COTS options for a plug-in hybrid or EV up to 50ish miles.


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Ziggythewiz said:


> A small car would run fine on 40AH calbs for a 15 mile e-range. 60s, 70s, 100AH cells are other COTS options for a plug-in hybrid or EV up to 50ish miles.


So you would use 50 CALB cells at 40AH to get 15 miles range ? And what C rating could you count on ? 5C ? 10C ? At 5C you'd have 200 amps and 150V which is only 30KW/40hp peak. That would have to be a VERY small car.


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

dreamer said:


> What battery do you propose to use that is both inexpensive and has the high discharge rate to make a 10 mile range pack logical ?
> 
> A 10 mile range only needs 4KWH, which could be done with 70 A123 20AH pouch cells. But with a peak 20C discharge rating, that is only 84KW peak power which is pretty anemic for most vehicles.
> 
> Perhaps allowing easy paralleling of such 4KWH 85LB packs would make sense. Let people buy and install as many as they need. Even to the point of refueling stations where you can swap out or rent many packs for longer trips.


Liking that thinking, I have been pondering if it would be possible to create a small trailer with larger battery arrays you can hire to for longer trips!!


----------

